# 3η Συνάντηση Εργασίας Ελληνόφωνων Μεταφρασεολόγων (12, 13 και 14 Μαΐου 2011) - Ερώτηση



## Leximaniac (Apr 18, 2011)

Τώρα, να πω την αμαρτία μου :inno:, δεν ξέρω αν ανοίγω το νήμα στη σωστή ενότητα αλλά έχει κανείς το πρόγραμμα για την 3η συνάντηση; Στον τομέα έχουν μόνο την πρόσκληση για υποβολή γραπτών.... Θέλω να βρω το πρόγραμμα για να δω αν έχει τίποτε που να με ενδιαφέρει ώστε να παρατείνω την παραμονή μου (θα είμαι πάνω στη Θεσσαλονίκη για την 32η συνάντηση του τομέα γλωσσολογίας :scared:).

Ευχαριστώωωωωωωω :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2011)

Κάνε έναν κόπο να ρωτήσεις εδώ:
metafrasi παπάκι frl.auth.gr 
και να μας πεις κι εμάς στη συνέχεια.


Πληροφορίες:
http://metafrasi.wordpress.com/2011/01/04/3rdseem/


----------



## Leximaniac (Apr 18, 2011)

Έχω στείλει μήνυμα αλλά έλεγα μήπως κάποιος είχε το πρόγραμμα. Βρήκα και εγώ τις ανακοινώσεις αλλά απλά μου φαίνεται παράξενο να είμαστε κάτι λιγότερο από ένα μήνα πριν τη συνάντηση και να μην έχει βγει το πρόγραμμα ώστε να προλάβει ο κόσμος να βγάλει εισιτήρια σε μια τιμή ανθρώπινη :)

Με το που λάβω απάντηση θα την ποστάρω και εδώ.


----------



## Leximaniac (Apr 18, 2011)

Και ιδού η απάντηση:
"Το τελικό πρόγραμμα θα αναρτηθεί μετά τις γιορτές του Πάσχα στην ιστοσελίδα του Γαλλικού Τμήματος.
Για την Οργανωτική Επιτροπή
Ελπίδα Λουπάκη"


----------

